# New Pup in Training



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can I ask who she is training with?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

She is with John and Nancy Minor...they work with field Golden's...you probably know them....So far we are happy with the progress they are making with Foxy..


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds great. Why the un-smilie face?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Sounds great. Why the un-smilie face?


Maybe because the photo wouldn't cooperate... but if it was me it would be because my girl was gone at a trainer's all summer... I briefly thought of begging you or Kristin to take her for force fetch but I am determined to do it myself. I couldn't imagine being away from Ellie for so long...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, the Miners are an icon around here. Very nice people.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

The unhappy face was due to the fact I was struggling with the pictures and as noted we really hate having her away from us all summer.


----------

